# 1-23-11 erie report (limit)



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

After customers flew back today two of us went looking for fish on structure. Got our limit of nice eyes in an hour from 5 pm to 6 pm. felt good.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

WOW!!! Now your talkin! Beauty and the beasts.:B


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Okay Capt Mike Now you have me thinking ??


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Very Nice.....again


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

veryy nice!!! You are making my mouth water...


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice fish. Glad to see somebody starting to pull some numbers.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Nice job im to chicken to go out on big water im gonna hit eh tom afternoon


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice limit of fish guys. Can't wait to get back on the boat. The stacks of fish in the freezer is shrinking every week.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice job!!! I cant wait to get on some 'eyes


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

How did your customers do ?


----------



## Catawba eyes (Feb 25, 2010)

I dont know but couple of those pics look like they are from last year and not in the last couple of days. I havent seen that much snow on the ice right now anywhere its all pretty clear of any snow from the winds we have had ????


----------



## Kodiak50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Redheads said:


> How did your customers do ?


+1 How about the customers?


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Thats a huge first post for you Catawba!!


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

Catawba eyes said:


> I dont know but couple of those pics look like they are from last year and not in the last couple of days. I havent seen that much snow on the ice right now anywhere its all pretty clear of any snow from the winds we have had ????


pics are from date posted. guess i am going to have to start carrying current days newspapper with me. If you had been on here for any amount of time you might know that the last several years untill this year i always wore a mustang suit. Just got the frabill ice suit a couple weeks ago. would rather somone with one post wasnt the one questioning my credibility!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

captmike, Don't let em get to you. Just speak the truth and let them figure it out. There's always someone wanting to rain on your parade.


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

Kodiak50 said:


> +1 How about the customers?


I had three customers that left that morning that had fished the two days prior. They caught 9 the first day and 5 the second day. a few perch thrown in as well. One customer (mike) that caught the most, was his first trip up to erie. his buddy (chuck) was showing him how to run the marcum and hooked up during first minute of teaching how electronics worked but lost fish. The new guy must think this is easy now. Released half a dozen 14.5 inch fish as well. good to see some small ones coming up the pipe line.


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

Jim Stedke said:


> captmike, Don't let em get to you. Just speak the truth and let them figure it out. There's always someone wanting to rain on your parade.


if it was someone who had contributed something to the site MAYBE it would bother me! Thanks Jim


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Well said guys. Thanks for the reports Mike. I know you contribute alot not only to this site but several more! keep it up and be safe.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Some of you guys need to get a life. You're cynical attitudes don't serve you very well.

Do any of you whining naysayers know Mike? I know Mike only from a couple of trips I made with him two years ago. He worked very hard for us on my two trips and I plan on taking a trip with him in a couple of weeks.

Some of you might even consider going fishing and posting your own reports but I'm guessing you never leave your keyboards.

Kim


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Its alot easier to troll from the comfort of your own keyboard than brave the cold and jig .


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Very nice report Capt. Mike. Keep them coming, I enjoy the updates wishing I was there!!


----------



## 1buckeye (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice pics! Keep the reports coming


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I went out with captmike a couple years ago with a buddy, and looks as if he is still busting as* to find the fish!!


----------



## wassam (Jan 25, 2011)

mike just wondering were you got these fish
im from new phila and would like to go fishing friday and saturday
were would you suggest


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

good report Capt. Mike
do not wory abouth peoples opinion.

snag


----------



## clearlycustom (Feb 15, 2010)

Keep up the good work, people get jealous when they cant catch any fish.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the report!... Nice mess of fish too. Hope they are biting when I make it up...


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

How much do you charge to catch big eyes?


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Lundy said:


> Some of you guys need to get a life. You're cynical attitudes don't serve you very well.
> 
> Do any of you whining naysayers know Mike? I know Mike only from a couple of trips I made with him two years ago. He worked very hard for us on my two trips and I plan on taking a trip with him in a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


Kim,

Tooooo cold for me. My idea of ice fishing is going to the freezer to get the summer eyes out. lol

I'll live through you heartier souls un til ice out!! Good luck out there to all and keep the post coming.

Capt. Mike.

Great job and thanks for the post. Nice to hear about the smaller ones too.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> mike just wondering were you got these fish
> im from new phila and would like to go fishing friday and saturday
> were would you suggest



You might want to try the Private Message function of this site. I don't know Capt. Mike, but IF he was going to give you any info at all about where he fished, it most certainly wouldn't be in the open forum. 

Reason being...he'll wake up to find 130 shanties on that spot.

The interwebs are a very, very bad thing when it comes to fishing spots.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Its gunna get crazy out there, two thousand views in a day, someones bound to find some more


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Its gunna get crazy out there, two thousand views in a day, someones bound to find some more


All you need to do is put limit in the title and its bound to happen


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Catawba eyes said:


> I dont know but couple of those pics look like they are from last year and not in the last couple of days. I havent seen that much snow on the ice right now anywhere its all pretty clear of any snow from the winds we have had ????


I know for a fact, he didn't have that hat last year !!!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ya and Im lookin for a 4-wheeler! Im hooked and I havent been there yet.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Anyone who thinks these guides aren't busting hump to provide their guys with a successful day need your heads examined. Word of mouth spreads quickly. Mike provided them with two days of successful fishing. They iced fourteen fish when most, if not all, other reports were bleak, at best.

I know lots of guys that have fished with Mike multiple times. These guys wouldn't have had a second, let alone a third, fourth, or fifth trip with him if they didn't feel he wasn't doing everything in his power to provide them with the best day possible. He's always given up to date, top notch fishing reports.


----------

